# Does your bow double as hunting & 3D bow?



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Using for double duty is absolutely fine either set it up and shoot Hunter class or get 2 sets of components and change it from a open class rig for 3d to a hunting rig during the season


----------



## Joe_81 (Jul 17, 2019)

How would 3D components differ from hunting components?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Joe_81 said:


> How would 3D components differ from hunting components?


Fatter and lighter arrows, different stabilizers, lenses, single pin etc....

To answer your original question.... I would recommend you attend a few 3D shoots with your hunting set up (with field points) to see if you like it. (most people do) In the mean time, learn the "game" and decide how deep in the rabbit hole you want to go.


----------



## GDCrain (Jun 24, 2016)

1 for hunting
1 for 3-D
1 for Field


----------



## HonkeyMcGee88 (Jun 6, 2019)

This what I am doing and have been enjoying it. 
I am shooting a Traverse with a 5 pin slider, short bars, and BE Rampage for hunting. For 3D, 5 spot, etc I swap out for my longer stabilizers, a single pin sight with a 6x lense, and some fatter arrows.


----------



## Eric.S (Jul 26, 2018)

Newer archer as well, would you normally use the same bow just different components, or is there an advantage to using a different bow for 3d?


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

It depends on if you are shooting 3d in the spirit that it was intended or if you are a gamer. Gamers will carefully study the rules of a given class and build a rig that gives them the best advantage posible. Hunters take their hunting rig to a shoot or 2 before season and call it good if they didn't lose too many arrows. Of course there are different points between these extremes.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

I hunt first and foremost. I also practice a lot. That's where the 3d tournaments come in. I shoot bowhunter class (unknown yardages) with the same equipment that I hunt with (less the broadheads). It's perfect practice for the single perfect shot at every opportunity.


----------



## bruinte96 (Apr 26, 2007)

I use my hunting bow for 3-D. It’s the best way to get ready for the season.


----------



## Arch1r (Feb 15, 2019)

I'll be using my Bowtech Fanatic for hunting season so, yes. If I can get it sold in time, i'll be switching to a Halon X Comp, so also yes lol. A little cumbersome to get in a treestand, but a decent blind and it'll be okay.


----------



## Joe_81 (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks to all for the replies. Very helpful. I’d imagine I’ll take the advice to enter a hunters’ class and try my hand that way. 

One additional question, however. A couple have mentioned larger diameter arrows for 3D. What is the rationale there?


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

When hunting season gets here I just take out field points and screw in broadheads.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Joe_81 said:


> A couple have mentioned larger diameter arrows for 3D. What is the rationale there?


GoldTip 22
Black Eagle PS23
And so on, depending what 3D you are shooting.

I shoot WA where is no speed limit but there's poundage limit so I use Victory 3DHV, light arrow where I can get good speed with good FOC to correct my yardage mistakes.
When I shoot IFAA where is no poundage limit but there's max 300fps, then I just ad heavier tip for those 'cause I shoot with same bow and same poundages.

We don't have ASA etc. tournamets here so it's kind of depending what YOU need, what is tournament preferences and what arrow U get shooting best grouping.
For me it is 3DHV, hands down best for medicore DL 28.8" to get speed out with good flight.
Did try PS's and CXL 250's but cant get them to be so accurate as 3DHV's so there's reason.
So even if I would get few bit more line cutter from fat arrows, I cant get them so good to cut the lines :wink:


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

I have one for 3d and one for hunting


----------



## Ebennett2014 (Feb 5, 2018)

Just recently split it up so I have one for each


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Two identical Hoyts except for draw weights. One setup for hunting at 55lbs and it shoots hunter class and the other setup at 45lbs as and open class bow for 3D, spots or field shooting. Use them both and usually stand around debating which bow I want to take when I go shoot 3D. Two Crossbows as well with one for hunting and 3D and other Excalibur cut down as a 90lb indoor spots bow and change riser assembly and it becomes 115lbs for 3D. Some build for speed and some of us old guys build for comfort and enjoy the arch.


----------



## Gc265 (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm in the same situation as OP...not trying to derail this, but would a 60 or 70lb DW be better all around?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Joe_81 said:


> Thanks to all for the replies. Very helpful. I’d imagine I’ll take the advice to enter a hunters’ class and try my hand that way.
> 
> One additional question, however. *A couple have mentioned larger diameter arrows for 3D. What is the rationale there?*


The idea is that the fatter arrow will grab more lines.... meaning arrows that are close to the next scoring ring might be cut with a fatter shaft. Fat shafts are usually good for 6-8 points (for me) on any given day...



Gc265 said:


> I'm in the same situation as OP...not trying to derail this, but would a 60 or 70lb DW be better all around?


It's up to you. I will say that shooting a 70# bow is a lot. I know a few guys that use them for 3D but IMHO, it's not really necessary. The higher DW is good for unknown distance shooting but can become a problem for events that have a speed limit. I tried playing the speed game but found my surgically repaired shoulder doesn't like anything more than 65-66#. I try to keep my speed at 280fps (+/-) 3% regardless of known vs unknown. I found that I'm better off practicing calling distance and being comfortable than trying to brute strength through the shot.


----------



## rochteni (Oct 4, 2010)

I will likely switch it up eventually and have one for each but I have a double duty bow that I focus on. Works just fine for me!


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

Did this year with mine hunting bow and no issues even at 70 pounds it was for 3D league. Just got a Reckoning so will use it for spots this winter and 3D next season still in bow hunter class


----------



## Joe N (Sep 9, 2019)

I shoot with what I plan to hunt with


----------



## MSGLITT (Oct 23, 2017)

I use a Hoyt RX-1 for hunting and Elite Energy 35 for 3D


----------



## lhull (Oct 15, 2019)

I just got a Elite Energy 35. I plan on using it for target and 3D mostly. I will plan on shooting in the hunter class, but if I ever get invited to a hunt, I should be able to use it. I would rather not shoot open with lens and such. Mostly because I don't have money to throw at 2 bows with different set ups.


----------



## Whitetail 8 (Oct 22, 2019)

i do i shoot a hoyt hyperforce shoot 3d ' paper targets and hunt with it


----------



## BurgerWalrus (Aug 29, 2019)

It did. I bought a Diamond Medalist 38 this summer to get into archery, and I set it up for hunting about a month ago. Since then things have gotten *slightly* out of hand and I've bought two more bows, a Pse supra, and a Mathews TRG7. So the Medalist is going to stay set up for hunting, the supra for 3d, TRG for paper. There are some really good deals to be had on used, older bows in the classifieds here, and other places. If you're patient you can find 2-4 year old high-end target bows for literally a 1/4 to 1/3 of the price of what they cost new. Once I realized I was 100% addicted to archery I told myself I'd upgrade my bow once I reached a certain shooting level and started saving money. By the time I had 3/4 of the money set aside I came across some really good deals and ended up buying two older bows for considerably less than I would have spent on one brand new target bow. Yeah, they're not the latest and greatest, but I'm ok with that.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

So I insist on shooting fixed blade broadheads at animals. My hunting rig is tuned so that i Have a MINOR adjustment between broad head/fieldpoint. I actually need a digital caliper to switch back and forth. Many people have a hard time making the switch between the the two. so.......They shoot all summer with field points, the Re- Sight for hunting. >>>0r>>>>>> they have a hunting rig and field point rig. 

I have a broad head rig I hunt with and shoot BH league with all summer. I have a dedicated 3d rig, that backs up my hunting bow as well. I also have a low poundage bow for winter spot league. The 3d rig is my back up for that as well. 

So it all depends. One thing I like about my 3d rig is I buy quality... but clearance ...end of season ....arrows for it. No worries if i lose an arrow at a shoot. My hunting rig, with 14 dollar arrows.......Id be crapping myself. 

So the 1000 foot view of the matter.IT DEPENDS. I know this. I had an Off year at 3d, with dedicated 3d rig. KICKED A&& at BH league. In late August I had a shoot with some buds. I took my BH bow, adjusted the sight a TAD for field points..........and won the 3D shoot. So- fear the man with ONE GUN? Or .....shoot ANYTHING ---JUST SHOOT and get good with whats in your hand. IDK

The benefit of having one of each? Getting a feel for what you enjoy! my best advice.. shoot 3d with whatever is closest to your hunting bow, "relevant practice"


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Methodman said:


> So I insist on shooting fixed blade broadheads at animals. My hunting rig is tuned so that i Have a MINOR adjustment between broad head/fieldpoint. I actually need a digital caliper to switch back and forth. Many people have a hard time making the switch between the the two. so.......They shoot all summer with field points, the Re- Sight for hunting. >>>0r>>>>>> they have a hunting rig and field point rig.
> 
> I have a broad head rig I hunt with and shoot BH league with all summer. I have a dedicated 3d rig, that backs up my hunting bow as well. I also have a low poundage bow for winter spot league. The 3d rig is my back up for that as well.
> 
> ...


If U can't get field points and BH's hit into same spot then You bow is not tuned. 
And arrow flight for hunting is not optimal and it will decrease penetration for shure.

So if U have different bows for different type of arrows that tells that your both bows are not tuned.

Well.. it's practical to have 2 bows but it's not necessary. 
When arrow gets optimal way out of bow it doesn't care if there's BH or field point as a tip.
And to get that 3D arrow grouping good, it's necessary that bow is tuned properly.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

Even when tuned....there will be a slight difference unless you are very lucky. My gear is tuned. But some serious spot shooters wont shoot different SHAPED field points of the same weight due to aerodynamic differences. If different styles of field points hit differently...well broadheads will compound that issue right? Front of center, aerodynamics, etc? 

I also know this. MOST guys wont spend the time to obsess over getting the tune down just right. Most guys will just go buy expendables and be done with it. Others will opt for a second bow. I spend a ton of time on this stuff, and still have a minor variations. MINOR. But enough that if I dont adjust it a frog hair(a blonde one) I will be an 2-3 inches off on the 50 yard shots. By next year...maybe Ill have that corrected. If not...I have the luxury of grabbing my other bow, thats a hair faster, with a lighter tip, and slightly lighter arrow...and not worrying about it on 3D day

I also love the fact that I can afford to burn some arrows on the 3d course and not affect my hunting arrows. Iron buck? Challenge targets? Partner busting my arrow? No problem. I probably shoot better not stressing over my Maxima Reds. My 3D arrows aren't junk... I just buy lower end, clearance, full length shafts. I then spin test, cut, square the ends refletch. My end result a darn good arrow. So for me, and maybe some others, a second bow is the way to Go. PLUS its an excuse to have more toys!!!! Now I just have to find a screaming deal on a Chill R, so Im shooting the same bow for both!


----------



## CloudSurfer (Aug 18, 2019)

I use my hunting bow to shoot 3D because I don't shoot competitively and want to improve how I shoot for when I am trying to fill a tag. It also cuts down on cost/maintenance of having multiple bows.


----------



## 3dArcher11 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have 2 more for the purpose of an 3D open/paper set up, i use my hunting bow for 3Ds where I want to practice for the upcoming season.


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

Up until this season I have used the same bow for both hunting and 3D, however I've recently upgraded my set up and decided that I would shoot my Hoyt Prevail FX for 3D and my Mathews Mission Craze for hunting as my new 3D set up would require too much equipment switch for it to be what I want in a hunting set up. It really comes down to personal preference and what you use in terms of stabilizers and sights for each.


----------



## akdually (Nov 13, 2017)

I would definitely (Run with With What Ya Got) to see if ya like it or not before dumping a big pile of money on something that you will lose interest in and be lucky to get back half of what you put in to it. Its a Deep Rabbit Hole if your not careful.


----------



## clintbc13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Just 3D


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't afford 2 bows any more..!!! Won't pay the price..not worth it to me. $1500-$1900 for a target bow....WTH...Just bought a new in box Energy 35...$380. That'll do..


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

I use the same bow and arrows for all my shooting, whether it is for indoor spots, 3D, or hunting. I am primarily a hunter and that way I never have to change anything and always know how the bow shoots.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I use same bow for both. I use same setup for both as well. 3D is great practice for hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## ole4x4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking forward to starting to shoot 3D and indoor using my Evolve 35. I will leave my PSE DNA for hunting.


----------



## Trackercasey (Dec 15, 2011)

I used to shoot 2 different bows for 3D and Hunting but have since gone to 1 for Both (spots as well). Love My Darton Spectra E


----------



## MONSTERKEN (Jan 27, 2019)

I was in the same situation last year as well. I used the same bow for both, HOWEVER, due to speed limits, I had to buy 50-60lb limbs for my bow. I wasnt going to risk losing or braking my expensive hunting arrows, I was under the speed limit with my hunting setup, but wasnt worth the risk. I build my own arrows. So I bought some "standard" size arrows for 3D. It is kind of a pain in the butt to swap back and forth. But if you like to tinker with your bow then go for it. I am going to buy a Traverse with 50-60lb limbs for 3D next year, and put my 60-70lb limbs back on my Monster for hunting. I'm done going back and forth. Lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingCObulls (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes but I use 3D as practice for hunting, winning would be a bonus. Don't see the point in having 2 rigs and 2 tunes, but obviously might have a different view if I really cared about the trophy.


----------



## sdfuller (Jan 28, 2017)

I use mine for both. I just tune mine for fieldpoints and broadheads depending on if it's hunting or 3D season. Winter leagues I leave mine setup for hunting since the farthest shots we have indoor are 30-35 yards and it doesn't change much.


----------



## Lenny308 (Dec 6, 2019)

I shoot one bow for 3D/target and one for hunting.


----------



## Aliveandfree (Mar 28, 2019)

I use mine for both and I have no issues. but I am also not at a high level competitor. I do ok and can hold my own but definitely not a Pro!!!! lol


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

I ran a "crossover" rig for a bit with my PSE Supra. I just dropped my 30" front bar for a 14" bar (12" sidebar stayed in place) and took the lens out of my CBE Tek Hunter when it was time to hit the woods. It worked very, very well for me. 

I very much enjoyed getting to shoot the same bow year round (and the comments from other archers on the matching Mossy Oak Long Bar), but 72# was tough on the shoulders after a long weekend. 

Fortunately, I have the time to actually build and shoot a dedicated 3D rig now (another Supra), but have left the other rig completely intact, I enjoyed the setup that much.


----------



## caldwerc (Jun 2, 2017)

I by now means am an expert, but I use the same bow for hunting and 3D. If you really want to become proficient for hunting season, I'd say it would actually be best to use the same bow you will use for hunting when you are doing 3D in the summer.


----------



## Jsustala (Nov 24, 2019)

hunt with vxr and will compete aswell in 2020 season


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

caldwerc said:


> If you really want to become proficient for hunting season, I'd say it would actually be best to use the same bow you will use for hunting when you are doing 3D in the summer.


Yes, If You're shooting "hunter" class.
Long stab's, lenses in scope etc. doesn't actually take it any further than over all shooting skills.
So I shoot Open-class and hunting equipment is quite different than in competition. So is that bow what I use.

It actually doesn't matter so much with what bow you get your shooting skills better... it benefit's your over all shooting anyway.


----------



## IMN2Archery (Jul 23, 2016)

I always said a 3D bow with correct poundage and arrow weight is my only choice for hunting . If I cant shoot 3D successfully with it, I surely don't want it in the woods hunting with me. Shooting Evoke 35. Putting a EVO 35 together now. I have shot shorter ATA bows but find the string angle of a 35" works so much better with peep and vision. I rather keep the peep closer to the eye then shoot a short ATA bow with crazy string angle. So my answer is YES to both 3D and Hunting.


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

Mine does it all


----------



## esj (Dec 6, 2011)

I use the same bow for 3D and hunting. I like to feel 100 percent comfortable while hunting and I use 3D season for that. I cant compete with the guys who win but the group of guys I shoot with have fun.
Its practice for us.


----------



## TxDefArcher (Sep 3, 2019)

INteresting post - I had been exploring the same thing - currently shoot TRX7 for target shooting and have been thinking of switching bows to like a Traverse and use it for Target/3D/Hunting when needed so this way I am used to one bow rather than multiple bows.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I have 2 bows now.
Reckoning for 3D/target
RealmX for hunting
Will buy Reckoning38 for spot's next year.


----------



## BlkArrow (Apr 6, 2013)

My 3D bow was my hunting bow. The only change was a field quiver to a bow mount quiver and field points to broad heads.


----------



## KnarfEK (Dec 22, 2019)

That makes most sense to me. No desire to engulf myself entirely into the 3D world. Just enough to master my existing gear.


----------



## YoungLane8 (Apr 17, 2018)

To beat a dead horse...I was in the same boat you were just over a year ago...got the Vertix when it came out and shot the ASA 3D season with it at #75 and my heavy hunting arrows, reason being....practice what you want to use for hunting. That's really what 3D is for me personally, good practice. I learned a lot even in my first 3D year and it's definitely translated into this hunting season. 

MY personal decision based on my bow and budget and knowing myself, i'd go too far down the 3D bowbuild rabbit hole and spend lots of money. So my plan after this hunting season is to put on the $50 switchweight mods dropping it from 75 to 60, adjusting the timing cord and building some fat light arrows and basically avoid having to buy a target bow for at least a little while longer 

Back to your original post, I think stick with just the hunting bow and get thru a season or two. My buddy shoots his hunting rig for 3D too and has won several events with it, which is funny to see when everyone on the line has their tricked out target bow.


----------



## Sleddood800 (Nov 15, 2019)

Really depends on how you personally shoot the individual bow. I have an old Parker 30 inch ATA and a Whisker Biscuit that I shoot groups inside of my groups I shoot with 30 inch ATA Defiant with a drop away and I am not sure why, probably me, and I have fought it for years. Just this year I dropped down to a 60 lb prime to try to use and so far like it. 
Heavier poundage bows mean tighter pin gaps, but sometimes you give up forgive ability of the bow if you have a form flaw. 
Heavier arrows tend to drift less in the wind but the gap in the pins grow. 
Fatter shafts can catch lines but on long shots tend to be caught by the wind easier. 
Asking a lot of the right questions, but ultimately if you feel good about your set up and your bow you will tend to shoot better.


----------



## Gatorwhips (Apr 14, 2018)

I’m currently shooting a Halon X Comp for both hunting and ASA hunter class. It has the perfect ATA for me for both. I can hunt out of a stand or blind with it no problemo.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a bowtech reckoning 35 that I shoot for hunting/3d/ indoors.
60 lbs for both 3d and indoors
67 lbs for deer hunting
and maxed out at 73.5 lbs for elk hunting.
funny thing is the brace height goes from 7.25 inch at 60 lbs 7 1/8 inch for deer hunting to 7.00 inch maxed at 73.5 lbs for elk hunting.
truth be told I could get this bow down to around 52 lbs and still have all the treads in the limb bolts.
best all around bow ever made.


----------



## Archer0844 (Feb 17, 2020)

I’ve shot my hunting bow at 3D and it worked fine, however I want to compete and be more consistent without tiring my shoulder out so I got a lower poundage limb target bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp93308 (Apr 26, 2020)

hunting bow for everything


----------



## Trip_Ts (Jun 11, 2013)

I used my PSE for 3 Spot, 3D, and hunting. Just need a few sets of arrows and swap out the rests.


----------



## tdfox (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes I find it good to practice what I hunt with


----------



## Riaan9 (Feb 11, 2020)

I have two bows....but I use both for 3D and hunting.
It is just a very good excuse/reason to have two and get away with it.


----------

